# New Ducato owner with an old Ducato



## winchman (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello
Just sold our 1972 Bedford CF and bought a 87 Ducato with a  few problems.
Its a holdsworth conversion, has any one got one I can have a chat to for some technical advise?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the wildies.

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## lenny (Jun 4, 2010)

winchman said:


> Hello
> Just sold our 1972 Bedford CF and bought a 87 Ducato with a  few problems.
> Its a holdsworth conversion, has any one got one I can have a chat to for some technical advise?



Hiya Winchman, tell us your ducato problems , we have a few on here with similar vans


----------



## winchman (Jun 5, 2010)

lenny said:


> Hiya Winchman, tell us your ducato problems , we have a few on here with similar vans


Where do I start
Well it was too cheap to walk away, but then gear linkage has had it, but I should have manufactured a bush kit for it by the end of the month, I allready have some orders, so show me your wobbly shifter and I will sell you the bits to make it firm again LOL
It over heats, new thermostat and switch sensor on order.#Its rusty but I can live with that
On the plus side the insides are fantastic, looks like its been refitted in the 90s.


----------



## tiderus (Jun 7, 2010)

winchman said:


> Where do I start
> Well it was too cheap to walk away, but then gear linkage has had it, but I should have manufactured a bush kit for it by the end of the month, I allready have some orders, so show me your wobbly shifter and I will sell you the bits to make it firm again LOL
> It over heats, new thermostat and switch sensor on order.#Its rusty but I can live with that
> On the plus side the insides are fantastic, looks like its been refitted in the 90s.



Greetings winchman, If your new switch/stat don't do the job, look at replacing the rad. Iv'e had an 18 month old toyota van boil up under load. Two weeks in the garage and a big bill was finaly diagnosed as a semi blocked rad. Going back to the 60's, my father had an A55 Cambridge which constantly boiled up. He had removed the thermostat which he thought would help. This proved to be a wrong move as the water went through the rad to fast to cool it, then temperature builds up. Job was solved with a new stat and off we went on hols. You mentioned a bit of rust, and an old friend in the trade told me that when covering up rusted sills. Mask, and  spray them with body shultz, not underseal, then prime and paint. How many do you see with black sills, which cuts off the bottom view of the vehicle, don't look right, Where as the same colour adds to the vehicle and looks right. Best of luck with your Ducato, as I've had a few and they seem up to the job. A couple of pics on here wouldn't go amiss.
Rgd's Graham.


----------



## n8rbos (Jun 7, 2010)

winchman said:


> Where do I start
> Well it was too cheap to walk away, but then gear linkage has had it, but I should have manufactured a bush kit for it by the end of the month, I allready have some orders, so show me your wobbly shifter and I will sell you the bits to make it firm again LOL
> It over heats, new thermostat and switch sensor on order.#Its rusty but I can live with that
> On the plus side the insides are fantastic, looks like its been refitted in the 90s.



whilst ya fitting new thermo and switch give the coolant system a good flushing and back flushing!!!! if you can get matrix out do that seperate as with the radiator. i would have done this before buying new bits tho' you may not of needed them!!!thermos can be tested by dropping in red hot water and watch to see if it opens or not!!! obv if it don't you need a new un'


----------



## lenny (Jun 7, 2010)

winchman said:


> Where do I start
> Well it was too cheap to walk away, but then gear linkage has had it, but I should have manufactured a bush kit for it by the end of the month, I allready have some orders, so show me your wobbly shifter and I will sell you the bits to make it firm again LOL
> It over heats, new thermostat and switch sensor on order.#Its rusty but I can live with that
> On the plus side the insides are fantastic, looks like its been refitted in the 90s.



Hi Winchman, I,ve also got a wobbly shifter so you just might have another order

Good Luck.


----------



## winchman (Jun 8, 2010)

lenny said:


> Hi Winchman, I,ve also got a wobbly shifter so you just might have another order
> 
> Good Luck.



If you send me a photo of the bottom of the gear stick I will tell you how to repair it.
Mine is the older style, but we jumped the gun as I only had a quick look under mine, stripped a friends down and had a job lot of bushes made, then discovered mines different !.
So about half way through making the bits for the older style linkage.
I am making the gear stck end first then I will move along the linkage and finally I will make the big plug that goes in the gear box and guides the shaft, the plan is I will do a service excahnge plug as soon as I get some to refurbish, so if any one has an old Ducato gear box going cheap let me know


----------



## winchman (Jun 8, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> whilst ya fitting new thermo and switch give the coolant system a good flushing and back flushing!!!! if you can get matrix out do that seperate as with the radiator. i would have done this before buying new bits tho' you may not of needed them!!!thermos can be tested by dropping in red hot water and watch to see if it opens or not!!! obv if it don't you need a new un'


Thanks
I will flush it all out , the thermostat is for piece of mind I feel its £10 well spent, part number took some finding though


----------

